# Smallest Collection Ever



## theend (Aug 31, 2006)

But in fairness I am a very poor soon to be student. 

MAC





Strobe Cream, Fluidline Blacktrack, pigment samples of Copper Sparkle and Dark Soul, Creamblush Posey, Eyeshadow Swish and Humid, Prep + Prime Eye, Lipstick Giddy, Shadestick Silverbleu, Eye Kohl Smoulder, Lip Pencil Spice and Face + Body Foundation.

Non MAC









I need money


----------



## sel00187 (Aug 31, 2006)

thats not small! i only had one mac item for 3 months before i started collecting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you have some lovely things


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 31, 2006)

That's a good collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. you have the necesary stuff so i see, and some great colors too. Be happy


----------



## Kim. (Aug 31, 2006)

That is a LOT of stuff, but compared to other people's on here it's not... How do you like that face and body foundation?


----------



## ebonyannette (Aug 31, 2006)

I cant believe you think thats small! ha ha! I  think its a great collection. Plus you have alot of other items as well.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 31, 2006)

thats a great collection! not small at all!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not too small. You have some great stuff.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 1, 2006)

*Well that's not bad at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## theend (Sep 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 
_That is a LOT of stuff, but compared to other people's on here it's not... How do you like that face and body foundation?_

 
I love it, works super great. Might look into a different one when I run out just for a change, but maybe not.

And heh thanks everyone


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 1, 2006)

i think u have a great collection....... the small ones sometimes ends up being the awsome ones.. but fromw hat i can tell ur collection is not that small  lol..... u got me beat thats for sure


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 2, 2006)

okay, see, it may be small, but you have Swish and Humid. i think that, left on a desert island, i could survive on those two colors alone.

not because they go together, you see. they're just SO FREAKING PRETTY. 

so in my book, you win.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 2, 2006)

your collection isnt small, well compared to some people on specktra yea, but you gotta start somewhere you know. plus alot of people are giving you props for your collection . so who cares haha


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 4, 2006)

You have a great collection!!  You have lots of choices that you can have plenty of fun with.  Hey, we were all students with "slim wallets" at one time.  I was.  Just remember that your education is the most important thing.  When you are all done with university, you can land a killer job with loads of money and buy all the MAC you want!!!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Cute collection!


----------

